# Down pressure and stuff



## rockytop (Oct 17, 2009)

hey guys, I had some great input before on the Mirbar downpressure from Sublime. That said, Does anyone use just added weight to plow to scrape clean walks etc? If so how? Does the Cycle country down pressure cylinder for a hundred bucks work ,and is it durable or disposable? The assist lift cylinder looks strangely similar to any other SUV or mini van tailgate lift.
I also have to turn blade manually for my ATV plow and there seem to be many options out there, albeit expensive.
The Mirbar system DP looks cool but wow , sticker shock. Any thoughts? 
Ok last question, regarding smaller spreaders for recievers or walk behinds, whose really work for both salt/ sand mix. Clogging sucks. Ballpark prices?


----------



## Reb (Feb 8, 2008)

Years ago I added the weight to the blade to make it cut better but found once I set the blade on the ground that weight was working against the ATV so I added weight to the ATV for traction which made it harder to steer and less mobile. Then I mounted a powered screw system like the Mibar system so the blade would cut without adding all the weight. I found the screw system to be too slow and the screw beat loose from all the pounding the blade gets when plowing. For the last couple years I have used the CC down pressure system and haven't had any problems other than initially I had problems with the winch cable life. Eventually I figured out how to attach synthetic rope to the winch drum so I had 4 lines coming off the drum and haven't had a problem since. Thats the short story.


----------



## irv (Oct 20, 2010)

i had a thicker, wider cutter bar made that weighs about 4 times what the atv
blades do. you have to remember we dont have a 3/4 ton truck w/a 700 #
blade on it too.--irv
i also had tied free weights on at one time. gave up on that an just plow as well
as i can.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

My thing is, the plow wasn't designed to scrape packed snow/ice from asphalt, it was made to push snow. Adding a lot of weight will only wear out the scraping blade faster. If you have a lot of packed snow/ice then salt would be the next thing to do. Then it can be pushed out once it starts to melt. If a car drives on fresh snow, forget it. The tire tracks will be packed down and a atv plow just isn't going to scrape them clean to the asphalt. In some cases it might. Usually when the snow is dry and the asphalt is below freezing and dry.


----------

